# Which is a beter 1 ...........



## nipun_the_gr8 (Jan 10, 2005)

I recently read an article in the Jan. issue of Digit that said that Opera is better than Firefox. So, plz tell me ppl. that which 1 of these do YOU think is better...........

P.S. - Plz provide the link to dwnload the latest version of Firefox..........


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 10, 2005)

OMFG !!!

now for any more info , just pm this guy called Indyan

he'll help u more than u ever wanted

he'll tell u more than u ever asked

he'll make opera do things which even Opera codnt have done in the same version

and btw the article u are referring to :

The one by Pallab De

He is Indyan aka pally in the forum


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 10, 2005)

well well  its on you that you feel is best
cause "One man's meat is another man's poison"
you have 3 alternatives here 
1)Maxthon
a good browser especially those people who cant leave I.E
but want a good reason to leave it (freeware)

2)Opera 
Another Amazing browser 
that powers even you mobile phones,recently added voice commands 
good interface,skinable ,good RSS feed capabalities
but only glitch it will show small banners(ads) on top if you want to use for free

3)Firefox 
Another good browser now hitting the tech headlines almost everyday 
and on every net surfers mind
its a product of open source so a freeware 
extremely configurable with useful extension 

so all i say is try all of em if possible and use the one you like the most


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 10, 2005)

so u have no IE in that list

what does this mean now?

it aint a good browser

i guess this is the main reason why people are shifting from IE coz they take it for granted !!

even if some vulnerabilities come they go to these browser which have their own different drawbacks


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 10, 2005)

Again such a thread....

I personally use firefox. FF is better than opera, IMO. 


U can search in google or download.com for FF 1.0


----------



## vysakh (Jan 10, 2005)

from my experience i am telling that opera is a lot lot better than firefox


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 10, 2005)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> so u have no IE in that list
> 
> what does this mean now?
> 
> ...



dude i presume he is fed up with I.E 
so wants to move away from the browser
stop posting such useless replies


----------



## ShekharPalash (Jan 10, 2005)

I suggest Opera 7.x or 8.0 BETA...  >> Firefox (with few extensions) > Maxthon


----------



## allindrome (Jan 10, 2005)

Firefox for me.


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 10, 2005)

nipun_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> I recently read an article in the Jan. issue of Digit that said that Opera is better than Firefox. So, plz tell me ppl. that which 1 of these do YOU think is better...........
> 
> P.S. - Plz provide the link to dwnload the latest version of Firefox..........



How can someone presume he/she/it is fed up with IE from this statement?


----------



## naveenchandran (Jan 11, 2005)

IMHO Both Firefox and Opera are the best!


----------



## x10d (Jan 11, 2005)

Firefox is enough for me.....


----------



## Ashis (Jan 11, 2005)

*If U Don't Mind Cracking Opera,.. Then Its the Best;*
Else Viva for FireFox *img126.exs.cx/img126/1173/firefoxspread5cr.gif


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 11, 2005)

Is IE really that bad? I mean the forum is full of posts stating that the users have moved over to Opera, Firefox, etc.. But what I would like to ask is that in the previous issue of DiGit it said that after installing the Service Pack 2 all the Security loopholes in the browser were patched up. Now if that's true what's the fuss about?


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 11, 2005)

geek_rohit said:
			
		

> Is IE really that bad? I mean the forum is full of posts stating that the users have moved over to Opera, Firefox, etc.. But what I would like to ask is that in the previous issue of DiGit it said that after installing the Service Pack 2 all the Security loopholes in the browser were patched up. Now if that's true what's the fuss about?


Even if IE loop holes are fixed (acc. to u, techno_funky has posted abt the three new lapses of IE), try opening Digitforums in both firefox as well as in IE and feel the difference.

More features like:
tabbed browsing
download manager
etc.. 
Is not available with IE.


----------



## theraven (Jan 11, 2005)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> nipun_the_gr8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beause he/she/it asked for a decision between firefox and opera
not IE
besides ud use these browsers only if u wanna dump IE



			
				Ashis said:
			
		

> If U Don't Mind Cracking Opera,.. Then Its the Best;


stop talkni abt cracks already will u ?


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm still very very confused to choose between Opera & FireFox...........


----------



## grinning_devil (Jan 12, 2005)

enuf of this comparisons guys.....

use what u like is best...

if still cant decide then stick with IE...!!!!


----------



## goobimama (Jan 12, 2005)

*a light?*

Firefox is the best! Opera is also very very good (yes, cracked). IE sucks!

Milind
[for download link, please click the button in my signature..]


----------



## avdhut_s (Jan 12, 2005)

*OPERA ROCKS !!* and yes, even with those text ads....


----------



## cheetah (Jan 13, 2005)

I think Opera is the Best one.


It manages passwords.
Never Hangs
Inbulit Mail Client.
Tabbed Browsing.
Voice Recognition & Commands.
Very Good Cache 
etc etc etc


----------



## theraven (Jan 13, 2005)

ok thats it
all those features are there in all the browsers
maxthon, opera and firefox
weve had enuff browser wars here
nipun dude .. cmon .. try them out and see which works for u
i prefer maxthon ! and so do a few more
firefox is being adapted by a lot of ppl ... i personally just cannot use it
a lesser no. adobt opera ... but the ads can be a pain ..
functionality wise all of the browsers will give u with lil or no diff
in firefox these can be added using extensions !


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Jan 13, 2005)

Well...........
I've tried Opera & FireFox but i still gotta try maxthon.........


----------



## perk_bud (Jan 13, 2005)

After using u'll never even think of another browser.


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Jan 13, 2005)

@perk_bud:After usin' which browser ??


----------



## whoopy_whale (Jan 13, 2005)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> so u have no IE in that list
> 
> what does this mean now?
> 
> ...



There's Maxthon in the list and maxthon uses the engine of IE,right?

By the way,Opera is my favourite.They're in the forefront of innovation.You may have tried Opera 8 Beta.You should've noticed the new things they have introduced....speech commands,trash can,easy RSS feeds...and tomorrow others will follow the leader.
After all I get the maximum speed in Opera compared to other browsers.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 13, 2005)

whoopy_whale said:
			
		

> There's Maxthon in the list and maxthon uses the engine of IE,right?


Yes, it is evident from the small download size... and it was called MYIE2 and recently changed their name to maxton.


----------



## Scorpion (Jan 14, 2005)

Firefox with extensions is the best.

With opera, you just can't have addons. With firefox, you can customize things like anything with all those extensions and themes that improve the functionality greatly.


----------



## chinmoy1955 (Jan 14, 2005)

I think the whole question is of variety. It's like this - I buy a new mobile connection and I get a mobile handset free with the connection. I start using the phone. After sometime (maybe weeks, or months depending on the individual) I start getting bored with the instrument. So I start hunting for a new handset, with a new set of features, looks , colours and so on. IE comes free bundled with Windows, so initially we all use it as expected, but  after sometimes, well you know what I mean......


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Jan 14, 2005)

Aah..........
At last, Tried all of them: Opera 8, FireFox & Maxthon...........
*OPERA 8 WORKED ABSOLUTELY FINE ON MY PC !!*

Thankx for the help guys............

P.S.: Plz tell me how can i configure my rediff account to wrk in Opera......


----------



## yehmeriidhain (Jan 14, 2005)

Link for Opera 8 plzzzz........


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Jan 14, 2005)

Go to *www.opera.com/download/?ver=8.0b1 for downloading Opera 8 Beta.........


----------



## yehmeriidhain (Jan 14, 2005)

hey! this link didn't gave me nething !! lplzz give me the proper link ..


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Jan 14, 2005)

Dat link is wrking properly...........


----------



## perk_bud (Jan 14, 2005)

nipun_the_gr8 said:
			
		

> @perk_bud:After usin' which browser ??



tat's firefox  8)


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Jan 17, 2005)

Plz answer my question 'bout configuring rediff to wrk in opera..............


----------



## yehmeriidhain (Jan 17, 2005)

Still firefox stands over ne other browser !! The best one!! ..i would like to stick to it... see this people tell me why is it ?? 

*img158.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img158&image=ff0lz.jpg][img]*img158.exs.cx/img158/6849/ff0lz.th.jpg[/img]

[img=*img48.exs.cx/img48/9936/ff0op.th.jpg]


*img106.exs.cx/img106/9775/ie67xa.th.jpg

[img=*img106.exs.cx/img106/9775/ie67xa.th.jpg]


----------



## superuser (Jan 18, 2005)

NO OTHER BROWSER CAN EVER BEAT OPERA 
                          Because OPERA RULES!!!!!!!!1


----------



## rohanbee (Jan 19, 2005)

I love FireFox except the damn plug ins that you have to installl.......


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Jan 19, 2005)

Well..........

*Opera gave prblms after i registered it..........*

Now, i'm usin' FireFox which is really *The Best !!*


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 19, 2005)

but in FIREFOX u cannot write mails in graphix mode. wat shud i do???


----------



## yehmeriidhain (Jan 19, 2005)

Shewantshu try this : *addons.update.mozilla.org/extensio...indows&category=Miscellaneous&numpg=10&id=389


----------



## vignesh (Jan 19, 2005)

FIRFOX IS THE BEST.IT HAS SO MANY PLUGINS & EXTENSIONS .YOU CAN  COFIGUR IT TO YOUR NEEDS.


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Jan 21, 2005)

I *TOTALLY* agree with u vignesh...............


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 21, 2005)

Fire Fox...Fire Fox...Fire Fox...Fire Fox...Fire Fox...Fire Fox...Fire Fox...Fire Fox...Fire Fox...Fire Fox...Fire Fox...Fire Fox...Fire Fox...Fire Fox...Fire Fox...Fire Fox...Fire Fox...Fire Fox...Fire Fox...Fire Fox...Fire Fox...Fire Fox...


For IE based browsers....Avant Browser ... Avant Browser ... Avant Browser ... Avant Browser ... Avant Browser ...

Is it enuf.....?


----------



## vignesh (Jan 28, 2005)

and firefox has crossed 20 million i think there is no doubt that you can use it.


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Feb 2, 2005)

I totally agree with u vignesh..........


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Feb 2, 2005)

Well.. Here's my ranking..

1. FireFox
2. Opera
3. Maxthon
.
. Other Browsers (other than IE)
Last. IE

The real reason is, Most spywares are 'Made for IE'..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 2, 2005)

SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> The real reason is, Most spywares are 'Made for IE'..


Hmmm, intresting observation, I never thought about it that way!


----------



## sakumar79 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi,
   There have been numerous threads that deal with this question. Ultimately, it boils down to your personal preferance. Try them out and see which is good.
   For me, I have Opera, Firefox and Slimbrowser. My first choice is Opera, but when a page does not load properly, I try Firefox and finally Slimbrowser. 
  One point about SmoothCriminals note that spywares are made for IE - if IE is vulnerable, so is Maxthon (and Slimbrowser, all other browsers which use IE as base).


SIZE: Firefox is 4.68 MB, Mozilla Suite is 11.7 MB, Opera is 16.2 MB with Java also downloaded, but without the JRE added, it is about 3.5 MB which makes it the smallest of the non-IE category... IE-based browsers are smaller, because they dont have to contain the actual IE engine - as such Slimbrowser is 1.5 MB. However, IE6 with SP1 is by itself a hefty 68 MB (full download)

FEATURES: 
Opera has a lot of features within itself, but adding features is, as far as I know, not possible. 
Firefox has a handful of plugins available through the internet, but, 1. You have to search for the plug in and download it. Not sure how to copy a plug in from another computer and install it. 2. The plug-ins are slightly risky (use at your own risk), though they have generally been extensively tested. 3. Finding the right plug-in can be a real pain... 
IE-based browsers have varying set of features. Many people recomment Avant browser/Maxthon. Personally, I have tried pretty much all of them and found Slimbrowser most convenient - it is very small, and has the features that I look for. You will want to try out different browsers and see which one you want...

SPEED OF LOADING PAGES:
   This I am not 100% sure, but I found Opera to have the best cache system of the lot... Pages loaded faster on Opera than on Firefox or IE-based ones...

RENDERING PAGES CORRECTLY:
   This is where IE takes the crown, even though it is for the wrong reason. Many pages are not fully compliant to coding standards when it comes to scripting. IE gives a lot of leeway for the inaccuracy of scripting and when people write webpages and test only in IE, they generally dont load properly in Opera or Firefox. THIS IS THE ONLY REASON I STILL USE IE-BASED BROWSERS. Also, I think Opera is not as good as Firefox in rendering pages sometimes...

EASE OF LEARNING:
   Among the browsers, Opera takes the largest learning curve (for me at least). But once I learnt to use it, it was awesome. And I dont even use mouse gestures. I am addicted to using keyboard over mouse wherever possible even in GUIs more suited for mouse. You can create shortcuts for just about everything in Opera. 

As a final note, there is one other browser that I tried - GreenBrowser, also based on IE. It is a promising browser that even ran without installation, but being new, still lacks a lot of features found in the others... Therefore, keep on the lookout for new entrants, and try them out (but make sure you check out reviews and check whether any spyware are installed along with it).

Surf's Up Dude!!!
Arun


----------



## svk (Feb 2, 2005)

not again. guys i think it is the millionth post on Opera Vs FF. If One cant reach an agreement stop the thread. 
I'll give sum other options to fight 
Pepsi Or Coke
Digit or Chip 
Bipasha or Mallika     
etc.


----------



## ravinder012 (Feb 3, 2005)

i think opera is best becuause it has made my dial up connection like isdn   i think opera is best for dial up just u need is to enter serial which is easily available just search on google for serial of opera and u will get it


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 3, 2005)

Now how ethical is that?


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey Ravinder012 be careful, read the forum rules. it says NO CRACKS or SERIALS, u will get ur id blocked. BE CAREFUL


----------

